# HorrorHound?



## Intellagirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone else going to HorrorHound this weekend in Indianapolis? http://www.horrorhoundweekend.com/


----------



## Intellagirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, I guess no one else went today. It was a blast.
Here's a pic of my husband with Anthony Kosar from Faceoff. He was super nice.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I was there with the family.... 

Here's my daughter with the gang from Distortions Unlimited....



Had a good time, 
My kids have been dying to go to Transworld for several years now, but can't due to their age restriction policy. We figured this would give them a little taste of what it's like....

RandalB


----------

